# [email protected] and a half months...what you think?



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Have uploaded some new pics of Thor just to show his progress to you guys, tell me what you think, still feeding him SOLID GOLD WOLF CUB, he seems to enjoy it alot. As of today Thor weights 61 pounds, and is 2 weeks from 7 months.


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

He is beautiful! My baby is only 45 lbs at 7 months so your boy is big. His coat is so shiny.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Jmeade said:


> He is beautiful! My baby is only 45 lbs at 7 months so your boy is big. His coat is so shiny.


Thank you Jmeade, when I first brought Thor home, I started him on IAMS, then switched to EUKANUBA, and some of my helpful friends on here told me about SOLID GOLD wolf cub for large bone pups. The biggest thing that stuck to me was, it was gonna be more expensive, but I was gonna have me a healthier pup in the long run, and less Vet. visits....Thanks guys for all the help, it's because of the advice i've received from you guys that our Thor is as healthy and a happy puppy..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper says he looks like fun and he wants to play with him! Kopper's a hair over 50lb at 6 months today. Your guy is gorgeous.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Kopper says he looks like fun and he wants to play with him! Kopper's a hair over 50lb at 6 months today. Your guy is gorgeous.


Emoore, I would love for Thor to find other GSD to play with, they seem to have a bond, or it seems that way at the dog park, it's rare I ever do come across very many at the park, but when we do, they seem to hang out in a lil pack and run around having lots of fun. Kopper would be welcomed anytime, Thor is very social, he's still a lil clumsy, but thank you very much Emoore. So how big are you expecting Kopper to get, and what are you feeding him?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

rjThor said:


> So how big are you expecting Kopper to get, and what are you feeding him?


His dad and grandsires are all in the 85-90lb range, so I'm expecting him to be around there somewhere. Kopper's my 3rd German Shepherd and I find that I worry less and less about size with each one. He'll be the size the good Lord intends him to be. He's eating Precise, which is a super-premium food made in Nacogdoches, TX. 

I absolutely agree with you that Shepherds seem to prefer playing with other Shepherds. It's odd how that works out.


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

I feed my girl Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice. She is going to be just right for standard sizing. Should mature around 60 lbs. 
I have never heard of Solid Gold Wolf.
I hadn't heard of BB either until I went to another dog forum about a year ago. All I ever knew was what I could get at grocery stores or pet stores.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> His dad and grandsires are all in the 85-90lb range, so I'm expecting him to be around there somewhere. Kopper's my 3rd German Shepherd and I find that I worry less and less about size with each one. He'll be the size the good Lord intends him to be. He's eating Precise, which is a super-premium food made in Nacogdoches, TX.
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that Shepherds seem to prefer playing with other Shepherds. It's odd how that works out.


I totally agree with you, as long as he's healthy, I'm not worried so much about his weight. He tends to eat his food in the middle of the night and mid afternoon, his pop's weighs 115, and his mom is at 85. He's spoiled rotten, and he knows it, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Jmeade said:


> I feed my girl Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice. She is going to be just right for standard sizing. Should mature around 60 lbs.
> I have never heard of Solid Gold Wolf.
> I hadn't heard of BB either until I went to another dog forum about a year ago. All I ever knew was what I could get at grocery stores or pet stores.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:....I was the same way about the food, you also have a beautiful pup, and I had never heard of It until I was sent a few messages on here, and I did some research and then went out n bought it for him, taking a chance that he would like it, and so would his stomach...


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

What do I think?
I think you should let me have him!!!!! He would complete my gorgeous GSD Ying and Yang dream


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, I guess Glock really is a big puppy!  He weighed in at 43.2 pounds a week ago at 4 1/2 months, after being sick with coccidia. Love seeing all these babies!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> What do I think?
> I think you should let me have him!!!!! He would complete my gorgeous GSD Ying and Yang dream


...never not even for a million dollarsbut thank you We love him and he's a big brat especially when I get home from the office, he can smell me or he can hear my dress shoes on our wooden floors he starts going crazy:wild:and wild in his kennel, barely gives me a chance to get out of my suit, and honestly I miss him just as much so I let him out before I do anything else. You seem to have a very interesting collection of GSD, would love to see some pics of them.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Okay, I guess Glock really is a big puppy!  He weighed in at 43.2 pounds a week ago at 4 1/2 months, after being sick with coccidia. Love seeing all these babies!


WOW!!!! glad to see Glock recovered nicely from coccidia, and hasn't lost any of his appetite, so what are you feeding your lil monster?....


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

rjThor said:


> WOW!!!! glad to see Glock recovered nicely from coccidia, and hasn't lost any of his appetite, so what are you feeding your lil monster?....


We will see how much he weighs when I take him in this week to get microchipped.... I know he has gained weight since then! He's on Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy. He eats it pretty well and his coat is nice and shiny.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> We will see how much he weighs when I take him in this week to get microchipped.... I know he has gained weight since then! He's on Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy. He eats it pretty well and his coat is nice and shiny.


Megan do you have any pics of Glock that you can show off? Would love to see him. Thanks


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

rjThor said:


> Megan do you have any pics of Glock that you can show off? Would love to see him. Thanks


Haha ohhh yes I have pictures of him.  I guess it has been a bit since I have posted any...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is turning into a handsome fella!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

He's a stunner!!!:wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thor is maturing handsomely.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Gorgeous boy!!! My pup was started out at his breeder's on Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy ... I put him on Canidae All Life Stages but am transitioning him to Wellness Large Breed Puppy, even tho he's already .. geez .. almost 8 months old? Wow, how time flies! He was diagnosed with Pano a few weeks ago, so I want to keep him on a large breed puppy food to stretch out that growth time ... 

LOVE Thor .. can't wait to see more pictures!! :wub:


Carol


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

rjThor said:


> Megan do you have any pics of Glock that you can show off? Would love to see him. Thanks


Ask and you shall receive. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/160812-glock-20-weeks-4-1-2-months-wayyy-pic-heavy.html#post2164581


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> He is turning into a handsome fella!


 Thank you, and you guys have had the pleasure of helping me with alot of advice, and have seen him grow from 7 weeks, to now almost 7 months.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

MrsMiaW said:


> He's a stunner!!!:wub:


 Thank you, and he's such a handfull, but overall he's been such a blessing for us, couldn't have picked a better puppy for US. I should have named his Shadow, since he follows me everywhere, even to the restroom:crazy:but I like that, even when he is sleeping or just laying around, If I stand up he stands up, sometimes I wonder if he's doing it to test my patience. I see that you also have a GSD named Thor, my son picked it for our pup, I brought him up with all kind of superheroes, and it came natural when it was time to name him, he's my sons b.d. gift for his 12 b.d.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

rjThor said:


> Thank you, and he's such a handfull, but overall he's been such a blessing for us, couldn't have picked a better puppy for US. I should have named his Shadow, since he follows me everywhere, even to the restroom:crazy:but I like that, even when he is sleeping or just laying around, If I stand up he stands up, sometimes I wonder if he's doing it to test my patience. .


Oh my gosh, Kopper sleeps _between_ my feet! And then if I get up in the night to go to the bathroom he lays in front of the door, which opens outward, so I can't get out of the restroom.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Thor is maturing handsomely.


 Thank you, he's got a great personality, and I feed him well, and of course he's inside in the AC, so no problems with his health or his coat.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

BluePaws said:


> Gorgeous boy!!! My pup was started out at his breeder's on Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy ... I put him on Canidae All Life Stages but am transitioning him to Wellness Large Breed Puppy, even tho he's already .. geez .. almost 8 months old? Wow, how time flies! He was diagnosed with Pano a few weeks ago, so I want to keep him on a large breed puppy food to stretch out that growth time ...
> 
> LOVE Thor .. can't wait to see more pictures!! :wub:
> 
> ...


 Thank you, I love to show him off, they grow so fast, and he's done so well health wise. I'm very happy with SOLID GOLD WOLF CUB large breed puppy. We keep him inside, way to hot outside, plus I want to keep his coat as healthy as possible also. What is Pano, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I posted these two weeks ago I think? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/160130-pics-girls.html


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Sulamk said:


> He is such a handsome boy!


Thank you very much, he's been a real blessing for me, he's got a great personality, and a lil stubborn at times but all In all he's a great lil fella. As long as I feed him healthy, and keep him up to date with his shots, and his monthly heart worm pills, n flea pills on a monthly basis he should continue to do great. Thank you for the compliment on Thor.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

rjThor said:


> What is Pano, if you don't mind me asking?


Pano, or Panosteitis, is basically growing pains. Panosteitis Here is a brief link about it. My first GSD, Amadeus, got pano REALLY bad at about 6/7 months old. He was extremely sore and it got to the point where he would not eat for anyone but myself.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

to the OP

Beautiful pup, I'm jealous.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Pano, or Panosteitis, is basically growing pains. Panosteitis Here is a brief link about it. My first GSD, Amadeus, got pano REALLY bad at about 6/7 months old. He was extremely sore and it got to the point where he would not eat for anyone but myself.


Sorry about that, should have messaged you, googled it after I had messaged you, and read up on it, thank you.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog had pano from 4-8 months. She is nearly 2 and may have it again.... at least I hope that is what it is... we will see what the vet says.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> to the OP
> 
> Beautiful pup, I'm jealous.


Thank you, I guess I got really lucky, I went against everything that i'm not suppose to do here, I picked a breeder that let me choose the puppy I wanted, a black GS puppy got him for only 500.00, but I did take the advice on the puppy food and have made sure I stay on top of his shots, and his monthly flea pill. We are so happy with our puppy, we chose him, and it's worked out great for Thor and US.... I have received alot of great advice, and have met some real cool people that love their dogs, just as much as we do ours. Viewing other GSD's is alot of fun, they all seem to have different personalities to match their owners for the most part. Thank you once again.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

rjThor said:


> Thank you, and he's such a handfull, but overall he's been such a blessing for us, couldn't have picked a better puppy for US. I should have named his Shadow, since he follows me everywhere, even to the restroom:crazy:but I like that, even when he is sleeping or just laying around, If I stand up he stands up, sometimes I wonder if he's doing it to test my patience. I see that you also have a GSD named Thor, my son picked it for our pup, I brought him up with all kind of superheroes, and it came natural when it was time to name him, he's my sons b.d. gift for his 12 b.d.


Our, Thor is almost 11 months old. We adore him as well! He is a total velcro dog, much like yours and while there are times where I want him to step 2 feet away, I am thankful for a dog who wants to be with us all the time. We picked his name because we brought him home the night of a massive thunderstorm and every time we took him out to go to the bathroom, he was completely unfazed by the thunder and lightning, so we figured Thor was an appropriate name.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

nod - what they said, about Pano. You don't want your GSD to grow too fast, it's bad for the bones ... a good reason for the high quality food is the proper nutritional amounts for a safe growth rate. I thought Logan was growing slow enough. The little squirt got Pano anyway. One of those things, apparently. :shrug: Anyway ... ya do what ya gotta do, and ya love 'em, regardless!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

BluePaws said:


> nod - what they said, about Pano. You don't want your GSD to grow too fast, it's bad for the bones ... a good reason for the high quality food is the proper nutritional amounts for a safe growth rate. I thought Logan was growing slow enough. The little squirt got Pano anyway. One of those things, apparently. :shrug: Anyway ... ya do what ya gotta do, and ya love 'em, regardless!


Thank you, and now when I take Thor for his monthly heart worm pill, n his flea pill, what should I ask them, how do I have him checked for it?:help:


----------



## Truxaw (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the posts. I have my little ones on Natural Choice Large Puppy Mix at the moment. Once they are a little older I may switch. Thanks for the info.


----------

